# Sailing and Diving in the Med. or the Red Sea?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's the question

www.liliade.com


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Is that an ad or Homer's legacy? In both cases, what on earth has to do with this strictly non commercial message board? Or should it be interpreted as a contribution to information?
Sorry for posing questions and having no answers!
Or am I wrong and don't see things clearly, or else?


----------

